# Renovating the Mancave/Garage



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice - light makes a big improvement
I would have put a window in wall to let some natural light in
I have some T-8's - 3 bulbs 96w total that will go in my garage
I wasn't even aware that they had T-4's, I see 4' as around $50 each ?


----------



## newbsauce (Jul 29, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Nice - light makes a big improvement
> I would have put a window in wall to let some natural light in
> I have some T-8's - 3 bulbs 96w total that will go in my garage
> I wasn't even aware that they had T-4's, I see 4' as around $50 each ?


lol good catch.. in the midst of typing four (4) lights and four (4) feet.. I typed T-4.. they are T8s. There WAS a window originally (see left corner of first pic), however the previous owner walled/sided over it. I didn't have the heart, balls, or time to cut my way out and install a window.


----------



## sbmfj (Oct 3, 2009)

nice job. Light really does make a huge improvement. I like the floor tiles as well; do they float, or are glued to the floor? Thanks for sharing your project.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

How does the flooring go down?
Does it just lay down....glue down ?
Do you park the car in there.....some people don't after they clean it up
And what's all the green jugs down the end ?


----------



## What have I done (May 28, 2006)

not to take you away from your bathroom project, but garages are important!:yes:

have you seen www.garagejournal.com Its all about guys and their garages. some guys have way to much $$ but there are definately some ideas there.

its the 3rd website I visit each day diychatroom is of course the 1st


----------



## newbsauce (Jul 29, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> How does the flooring go down?
> Does it just lay down....glue down ?
> Do you park the car in there.....some people don't after they clean it up
> And what's all the green jugs down the end ?


The flooring is a floating 1x1x.4" interlocking garage floor tile laid in a 2x2 pattern. I had a hell of a time deciding between doing this flooring and the "epoxy" route. Ultimately, I decided I liked the overall design of this style better.

Yes, I do park my car in there. The whole purpose of cleaning up the garage was to park my turbo miata project car in there :thumbsup: As for the jugs, the PO of the house decided to leave me a "present" of about 15 full used oil jugs. I've been gradually depositing them at my local advanced auto. They sure do love me.


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## NewImage (Sep 29, 2009)

Sweet, that looks awesome. I can't wait to be able to start working on my pole barn. I have to build the wife something first though to get all of her horse hay, grain, and tack out of there first though which probably means a riding arena with stalls, tack room, etc. So probably 5 more years before I can move to this phase of my house.


----------

